# Forum Championship: Money in the Bank 2022



## Inside Cradle

Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start - Saturday 2 July 2022

*Here comes the money!* *

Welcome to the forum prediction game that's so big, they had to move the venue of the event so that a more intimate crowd could enjoy it.

*I do not hope to see Shane McMahon

*Forum Championship standings*
*Last time, at Hell in a Cell*

*New and returning players are always welcome

RULES*

Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
Use each amount of points only once
The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
Cut-off time is the start of the pre-show
Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty or disqualification
Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty

*MATCH CARD*

Bianca Belair (c) vs. Carmella _[Raw Women's Championship]_
Seth Rollins vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus vs. Omos vs. Sami Zayn vs. Riddle vs. Madcap Moss _[Men's Money in the Bank ladder match]_
Lacey Evans vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan vs. Raquel Rodriguez vs. Asuka vs. Shotzi vs. Becky Lynch _[Women's Money in the Bank ladder match]_
Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Natalya _[SmackDown Women's Championship]_
The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship]_
Theory (c) vs. Bobby Lashley _[WWE United States Championship]_
_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match?
Which match will main event the show?
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card?
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)?
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over?
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2.
_Maximum score: 27_


*MONEY IN THE BANK BRIEFCASE HOLDER!*

*The highest score of the night will win the Money in the Bank (MITB) briefcase* and can choose when to "cash-in" their title opportunity! This can be done before any PLE within 12 months
There is only one MITB holder. In the event of a tied score, decided by (until a winner is found): highest correctly predicted match, most bonus points, highest six-month average (prior to event), coin flip
Please note: second-highest scorer of the night will receive the IC title shot (unless MITB was tied, then it goes to the tie-break loser)
These rules, along with slight wording amendment to the title rematch clause, have been added here


*FORUM MATCH CARD*

_Forum Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. MrFlash

_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. BlissLynch

_TV Championship:_
MrFlash (c) vs. ThirdMan 

Good luck!

Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start - Saturday 2 July 2022


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Bianca Belair (c) vs. Carmella _[Raw Women's Championship] (Belair- 6)_
Seth Rollins vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus vs. Omos vs. Sami Zayn vs. Riddle vs. Madcap Moss _[Men's Money in the Bank ladder match] (Riddle- 3)_
Lacey Evans vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan vs. Raquel Rodriguez vs. Asuka vs. Shotzi vs. Becky Lynch _[Women's Money in the Bank ladder match] (Lacey- 1)_
Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Natalya _[SmackDown Women's Championship] (Rousey- 5)_
The Usos (c) vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] (Usos-2)_
Theory (c) vs. Bobby Lashley _[WWE United States Championship] (Theory- 4)_
_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? Angelo Dawkins
Which match will main event the show? Men's MITB
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Belair vs. Carmella
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? Yes
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? No.
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. I'll say 8.


----------



## BlissLynch

*Bianca Belair* (c) vs. Carmella _[Raw Women's Championship] 6_
Seth Rollins vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus vs. Omos vs. Sami Zayn vs. *Riddle* vs. Madcap Moss _[Men's Money in the Bank ladder match] 2_
Lacey Evans vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan vs. Raquel Rodriguez vs. Asuka vs. Shotzi vs. *Becky Lynch* _[Women's Money in the Bank ladder match 1_
*Ronda Rousey* (c) vs. Natalya _[SmackDown Women's Championship] 5_
*The Usos* (c) vs. The Street Profits _[Undisputed WWE Tag Team Championship] 4_
*Theory* (c) vs. Bobby Lashley _[WWE United State Championship 3 _

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? Montez Ford
Which match will main event the show? Mens Mitb
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Theory Lashley
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? No
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? No
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. 12


----------



## Hephaesteus

6-Bianca Belair
5-Ronda Rousey
4-Usos
3- Bobby Lashley
2- Becky Lynch
1-Seth Rollins

Bonus
1. Montez ford
2. Men MITB
3. ronda vs Natalya
4. No
5. Yes
6.11


----------



## fabi1982

*MATCH CARD*
6 - Bianca Belair
2 - Seth Rollins
1 - Asuka
5 - Ronda Rousey
3 - The Street Profits
4 - Theory

_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *Match ends DQ*
Which match will main event the show? *Mens rumble match*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Bianca/Carmella*
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *Yes*
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? *Yes*
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. *6*


----------



## Smark1995

*MATCH CARD*
6 - Bianca Belair
2 - Seth Rollins
1 - *Becky Lynch*
5 Ronda Rousey
3 - The Usos
4 - Theory

_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? Dawkins
Which match will main event the show? *Mens rumble match*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Bianca/Carmella*
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *Yes*
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? No
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. 7


----------



## Chris22

6-Bianca Belair
5-Ronda Rousey
4-The Uso's
3-Theory
2-Seth Rollins
1-Liv Morgan

BONUS;
1. Montez Ford
2. Men's MITB
3. Bianca/Carmella
4. No
5. No
6. 9


----------



## MrFlash

*MATCH CARD*

Bianca Belair *6 points*
Seth Rollins *2 points*
Becky Lynch *1 point*
Ronda Rousey *5 points*
The Usos *4 ponits*
Theory *3 points*
_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *Montez Ford *
Which match will main event the show? *Mens* *MitB*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Bianca Belair Vs Carmella* 
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *No*
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? *No*
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. *10*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*MATCH CARD*

Bianca Belair (c) - 5
Seth Rollins - 6
Asuka -1
Ronda Rousey (c) - 3
The Usos (c) - 4
Theory (c) - 2
_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *DAWKINS*
Which match will main event the show? *MEN’S MITB*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *THEORY/LASHLEY *
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *NO*
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? *NO *
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. *5*


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Bianca Belair (winner) vs. Carmella - 5

- Seth Rollins (winner) vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus vs. Omos vs. Sami Zayn vs. Riddle vs. Madcap Moss Men's Money in the Bank Ladder match - 2

- Lacey Evans vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan vs. Raquel Rodriguez vs. Asuka vs. Shotzi vs. Becky Lynch (winner) Women's Money in the Bank Ladder match - 3

- Ronda Rousey (winner) vs. Natalya - 6

- The Usos (winner) vs. The Street Profits - 1

- Theory vs. Bobby Lashley (winner) - 4

Bonus Questions:

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? - Angelo Dawkins

Which match will main event the show? - Drew McIntyre vs Riddle vs Riddick Moss vs Seth Rollins vs Sheamus vs Sami Zayn vs Omos Money in the Bank match

Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? - Bianca Belair vs Carmella for the Raw Women's title

Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? - No

Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? - No

Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. - 8 wrestlers

Edit:

You didn't answer all of the bonus questions, @MrFlash


----------



## emerald-fire

6) Bianca Belair
5) Ronda Rousey
4) The Usos
3) Theory
2) Seth Rollins
1) Liv Morgan 

*Bonus*
1) Angelo Dawkins
2) Men's Money in the Bank
3) Bianca Belair vs Carmella
4) No
5) No
6) 7


----------



## CTv2

6. Ronda Rousey
5. Bianca Belair
4. The Usos
3. Theory
2. Seth Rollins
1. Liv Morgan

_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *Montez Ford*
Which match will main event the show? *Men's MITB*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Theory (c) vs. Bobby Lashley *_*[WWE United States Championship]*_
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *No*
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? *No*
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. *14*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bianca Belair - 6
Ronda Rousey - 5
The Usos - 4
Becky Lynch - 3
Theory - 2
Seth Rollins - 1

BONUS:

1. Angelo Dawkins
2. Mens MITB
3. Bianca vs Carmella
4. Vince= Yes
5. Cash In? No
6. Touch briefcase? 7


----------



## BRITLAND

6. Bianca Belair
5. Ronda Rousey
4. The Usos
3. Theory
2. Seth Rollins
1. Lacey Evans

1. Angelo Dawkins
2. Men's MITB
3. Bianca/Carmella
4. No
5. No
6. 9


----------



## keithf40

Did the person that won mitb last year ever cash in?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## People Power

6. Ronda Rousey
5. Bianca Belair
4. The Usos
3. Theory
2. Seth Rollins
1. Becky Lynch

Bonus:
1. Dawkins
2. Mens MITB
3. Bianca vs Carmella
4. No
5. No
6. 8


----------



## Chris22

keithf40 said:


> Did the person that won mitb last year ever cash in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yep, Nikki ASH & Big E both cashed in successfully.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Still no sign of Mutant God after meeting yours truly at Hell in a Cell... I'd apologize but I guess that was fate that put him in that situation in the first place. Just like Seth Rollins at Wrestlemania, I don't know who I'll be facing (that's the (lower) midcarder's life for you) but I'm still hoping for a better result. Turns out beating people up is more enjoyable than eating humble pie. Who would have thought?

On a side note, we've reached the point where, apparently, booking PPVs is just as boring as watching them. So here's hoping to being pleasantly surprised...

6- *Ronda Rousey* (c) vs. Natalya
5- *Bianca Belair* (c) vs. Carmella
4- *The Usos* (c) vs. The Street Profits
3- *Theory *(c) vs. Bobby Lashley 
2- *Seth Rollins* vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus vs. Omos vs. Sami Zayn vs. Riddle vs. Madcap Moss
1- Lacey Evans vs. Alexa Bliss vs. *Liv Morgan* vs. Raquel Rodriguez vs. Asuka vs. Shotzi vs. Becky Lynch

1. Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *Angelo Dawkins*
2. Which match will main event the show? *Men's MITB*
3. Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Rousey vs. Natalya*
4. Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *No*
5. Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? *No*
6. Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. *7*


----------



## keithf40

Bianca Belair 6
Seth Rollins 2
Becky Lynch 1
Ronda Rousey 5
The Usos 4
Theory 3
_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? angelo
Which match will main event the show? mens mitb match
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? bianca vs carmella
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? yes
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? no
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? 10


----------



## Blonde

*MATCH CARD*

Bianca Belair - 6
Ronda Rousey - 5
Usos - 4
Bobby Lashley - 3
Seth Rollins - 2
Becky Lynch - 1
_Bonus questions:_

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? Dawkins
Which match will main event the show? Men’s MITB
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Belair/Carmella
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? No
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? No
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. 7


----------



## keithf40

Chris22 said:


> Yep, Nikki ASH & Big E both cashed in successfully.


haha i meant the person that won the briefcase that actually matters, ie. the person who won the briefcase in this prediction game.


----------



## Mister Abigail

6. Ronda Rousey
5. Bianca Belair
4. Usos
3. Theory
2. Seth Rollins
1. Liv Morgan

*Bonus questions:*

Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *Porkins*
Which match will main event the show? *Men's MITB*
Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? *Rousey and Natalya*
Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? *No*
Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? *No*
Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? e.g. if every competitor from both men/women's matches got a hand on it at some point, the answer is 14. The minimum should be 2. *13*


----------



## Mutant God

6 - Bianca Belair
5 - Ronda Rousey
4 - Usos
3 - Bobby Lashley
2 - Drew McIntyre
1 - Lacey Evans

Bonus
1. Dawkins
2. Men MITB
3. Belair/Carmella
4. Yes
5. No
6. 10


----------



## ThirdMan

6) Ronda Rousey 
5) Bianca Belair 
4) The Usos 
3) Seth Rollins 
2) Bobby Lashley 
1) Lacey Evans 

1. Angelo Dawkins 
2. Men's Ladder Match 
3. Bianca vs Carmella 
4. Yes. 
5. No 
6. Nine.


----------



## MrFlash

Hey @Inside Cradle if i edit my predictions now will i face a deduction? I forgot to put who i thought would have shortest match (Belair and Carmella )


----------



## ThirdMan

MrFlash said:


> Hey @Inside Cradle if i edit my predictions now will i face a deduction? I forgot to put who i thought would have shortest match (Belair and Carmella )


You can change you predictions at any point prior to the beginning of the Kickoff Show.


----------



## MrFlash

ThirdMan said:


> You can change you predictions at any point prior to the beginning of the Kickoff Show.


Cheers mate, would have hated to blow my chance to be a double champion but for want of a single point. Good luck to you and everyone playing tonight. @DammitChrist cheers for pointing out I had done goofed up and missed a bonus answer, weird the alert never came through though. Must be the mods cheating  lol


----------



## InfamousGerald

6 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Bianca Belair
4 - The Usos
3 - Theory
2 - Sami Zayn
1 - Raquel Rodriguez

1: Angelo Dawkins
2: Men's MITB Ladder Match
3: Bianca Belair vs Carmella
4: No
5: No
6: 9


----------



## La Parka

6 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Bianca Belair
4 - Usos
3 - Bobby Lashley
2 - Seth Rollins
1 - Liv Morgan

1. Who takes the fall in the tag team title match? *Angelo Dawkins*
2. Which match will main event the show? *Men's MITB*
3. Which will be the shortest (announced) match on the card? Lashley vs Theory
4. Will Vince McMahon appear live, either in front of the crowd or backstage (video packages and recaps don't count)? Yes
5. Will either MITB winner cash-in before the event is over? No
6. Bell-to-bell, how many men and women combined will physically touch a briefcase in their respective MITB matches? 9


----------



## Banez

6) Bianca
5) Ronda
4) Usos
3) Bobby
2) Becky
1) Riddle

Bonus questions:

 Dawkins
Men's MITB
shortest match US titlematch
No
No
9


----------



## Chelsea

6 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Bianca Belair
4 - The Usos
3 - Seth Rollins
2 - Becky Lynch
1 - Theory

Bonus:
1. Angelo Dawkins
2. Men's MITB ladder match
3. Bianca Belair vs. Carmella
4. Yes
5. No
6. 12


----------



## Inside Cradle

MrFlash said:


> Hey @Inside Cradle if i edit my predictions now will i face a deduction? I forgot to put who i thought would have shortest match (Belair and Carmella )


Dammit has answered this and I can confirm. All good 👍



keithf40 said:


> Did the person that won mitb last year ever cash in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nope! 😭

6. Bianca Belair
5. Ronda Rousey
4. The Usos
3. Becky Lynch
2. Theory
1. Drew McIntyre

_Bonus questions:_

Angelo Dawkins
Men's MITB
Lashley/Theory
No
No
10


----------



## Upstart474

6 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Bianca Belair
4 - The Usos-Ford betrays dead weight Dawkins
3 - Seth Rollins
2 - Becky Lynch
1 - Lashley

Bonus:
1. Angelo Dawkins
2. Men's MITB ladder match
3. Bianca Belair vs. Carmella
4. Yes
5. No
6. 10


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bianca 6
Uso’s 5
Ronda 4
Becky 3
Rollins 2
Theory 1

1 Montez
2 Men’s MIB
3 Theory / Lashley
4 No Chance in Hell
5 Nope
6 Fourteen


----------



## keithf40

What touches we got? I got shotzi, Evans, Raquel, and Liv for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

keithf40 said:


> What touches we got? I got shotzi, Evans, Raquel, and Liv for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Those four 👍


----------



## Hephaesteus

called it. Just wasnt expecting it to be cashed in on ronda


----------



## La Parka

keithf40 said:


> What touches we got? I got shotzi, Evans, Raquel, and Liv for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


About 500 in the mens match


----------



## Hephaesteus

for the men i believe it was everybody but omos


----------



## BlissLynch

So with Theory winning. What happens with the Mens Mitb points? 0 I’m assuming?


----------



## Inside Cradle

BlissLynch said:


> So with Theory winning. What happens with the Mens Mitb points? 0 I’m assuming?


It'll be thrown out and all points adjusted around it. This is how we've consistently done this when WWE inexplicably announces a new entrant into a match and they win it (see: Day 1)


----------



## Inside Cradle

La Parka said:


> About 500 in the mens match


It's per person, not per touch. Heph is right, the answer is seven (Omos didn't touch). So the overall on the night was 11 (4+7).


----------



## Inside Cradle

RESULTS
All predictions

There were probably more draws and BS finishes on the Forum card than the average WWE TV show, but the adjustments made meant the overall max score was down and it was harder to separate competitors.

To confirm, the Men's MITB ladder match has been thrown out after the participants were altered (Theory added). This meant we were working with five matches instead of six and all predictions adjusted accordingly.

*New Money in the Bank briefcase holder! 💼*

Highest score of the night was promised the opportunity for a title shot at any time within 12 months and *Hephaesteus* managed it with 19 points! Lynch to win MITB was the only match mis-step and five bonus points was a huge difference maker too. Be sure to check out the MITB rules if you're unsure on how this works. Congratulations!


*Still the double champion...*

_Forum Championship:_
CTv2 (c) - 16
MrFlash - 16

_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) -16
BlissLynch - 15

CTv2 was on double-duty and managed to scrape a win in the IC contest - CT calling Morgan to win the women's MITB was the game-changer.

In the main title match, CT and Flash were impossible to split and that one ended in a double count-out 😉
CTv2 remains top of the pile with regards the last six months scores, whilst *MrFlash* sits second so there will be a rematch! This feels only fitting following the close battle from above.

*Second-highest scorer(s)* were promised the IC title shot and we have a tie for that too! *Chris22* and *Rhhodes* both scored 17 points and will be stepping up at SummerSlam to face the champ!


*TV Champion remains...*

_TV Championship:_
MrFlash (c) - 16
ThirdMan - 16

Flash already knows how it feels to not win a title from a tie and now knows what it's like to retain one. MrFlash's bonus predictions (4 points) were crucial to the double-DQ finish.

*TV matches*

keithf40 - 14 - 16 - DammitChrist
CTv2 - 16 - 16 - ThirdMan
emerald-fire - 16 - 16 - La Parka
MrFlash - 16 - 17 - Chris22

A win and big night for *Chris22* puts them top of the TV title picture and in-line for a title shot at SummerSlam!

Mister Abigail - 15 - 13 - Smark1995
TroutMaskReplica - 15 - 15 - InfamousGerald
Inside Cradle - 14 - 15 - People Power
Chelsea - 14 - 13 - Rookie of the Year
BlissLynch - 15 - Catalanotto - 14 - BRITLAND - 15

Mister Abigail, People Power and Chelsea climb the ladder after narrow wins. BlissLynch and BRITLAND share a draw as part of their triple-threat match where Catalanotto was eliminated early.

otbr87 - 14 - 19 - Hephaesteus
fabi1982 - 12 - 15 - Dusty 74
Rhhodes - 17 - 16 - Mutant God
Banez - 16 - 15 - Upstart474

Dusty 74 brings home a win on their debut; we also welcome otbr87 and Upstart474, though they weren't quite as lucky on their maiden voyage.

TV title picture


*Next up: SUMMERSLAM*
_Saturday 30 July 2022

Forum Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. MrFlash

_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. Chris22 vs. Rhhodes

_TV Championship:_
MrFlash (c) vs. Chris22

_Random TV matches TBD

Forum Championship spreadsheet_


----------



## MrFlash

Inside Cradle said:


> RESULTS
> All predictions
> 
> There were probably more draws and BS finishes on the Forum card than the average WWE TV show, but the adjustments made meant the overall max score was down and it was harder to separate competitors.
> 
> To confirm, the Men's MITB ladder match has been thrown out after the participants were altered (Theory added). This meant we were working with five matches instead of six and all predictions adjusted accordingly.
> 
> *New Money in the Bank briefcase holder! 💼*
> 
> Highest score of the night was promised the opportunity for a title shot at any time within 12 months and *Hephaesteus* managed it with 19 points! Lynch to win MITB was the only match mis-step and five bonus points was a huge difference maker too. Be sure to check out the MITB rules if you're unsure on how this works. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> *Still the double champion...*
> 
> _Forum Championship:_
> CTv2 (c) - 16
> MrFlash - 16
> 
> _IC Championship:_
> CTv2 (c) -16
> BlissLynch - 15
> 
> CTv2 was on double-duty and managed to scrape a win in the IC contest - CT calling Morgan to win the women's MITB was the game-changer.
> 
> In the main title match, CT and Flash were impossible to split and that one ended in a double count-out 😉
> CTv2 remains top of the pile with regards the last six months scores, whilst *MrFlash* sits second so there will be a rematch! This feels only fitting following the close battle from above.
> 
> *Second-highest scorer(s)* were promised the IC title shot and we have a tie for that too! *Chris22* and *Rhhodes* both scored 17 points and will be stepping up at SummerSlam to face the champ!
> 
> 
> *TV Champion remains...*
> 
> _TV Championship:_
> MrFlash (c) - 16
> ThirdMan - 16
> 
> Flash already knows how it feels to not win a title from a tie and now knows what it's like to retain one. MrFlash's bonus predictions (4 points) were crucial to the double-DQ finish.
> 
> *TV matches*
> 
> keithf40 - 14 - 16 - DammitChrist
> CTv2 - 16 - 16 - ThirdMan
> emerald-fire - 16 - 16 - La Parka
> MrFlash - 16 - 17 - Chris22
> 
> A win and big night for *Chris22* puts them top of the TV title picture and in-line for a title shot at SummerSlam!
> 
> Mister Abigail - 15 - 13 - Smark1995
> TroutMaskReplica - 15 - 15 - InfamousGerald
> Inside Cradle - 14 - 15 - People Power
> Chelsea - 14 - 13 - Rookie of the Year
> BlissLynch - 15 - Catalanotto - 14 - BRITLAND - 15
> 
> Mister Abigail, People Power and Chelsea climb the ladder after narrow wins. BlissLynch and BRITLAND share a draw as part of their triple-threat match where Catalanotto was eliminated early.
> 
> otbr87 - 14 - 19 - Hephaesteus
> fabi1982 - 12 - 15 - Dusty 74
> Rhhodes - 17 - 16 - Mutant God
> Banez - 16 - 15 - Upstart474
> 
> Dusty 74 brings home a win on their debut; we also welcome otbr87 and Upstart474, though they weren't quite as lucky on their maiden voyage.
> 
> TV title picture
> 
> 
> *Next up: SUMMERSLAM*
> _Saturday 30 July 2022
> 
> Forum Championship:_
> CTv2 (c) vs. MrFlash
> 
> _IC Championship:_
> CTv2 (c) vs. Chris22 vs. Rhhodes
> 
> _TV Championship:_
> MrFlash (c) vs. Chris22
> 
> _Random TV matches TBD
> 
> Forum Championship spreadsheet_



Curse you @CTv2, your luck will run out come Summerslam where i will claim that belt and become a double champion!! You shalt slip by again! 

On the other note, shout out to @DammitChrist for his aid in the Double DQ (aka reminding me i hadn't answered all my bonus questions) finish with @ThirdMan , without his helping hand i would have lost that round so big up there dude (no you can't have a title shot though, it my gold damn it).


----------



## BlissLynch

Damn got my tights pulled.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

A draw?! You've got to be kidding me! My shoulders never touched the mat. It's an outrage. Never mind, I can promise that whoever's pitted against me at Summerslam will be typing through a straw after I'm done with them. If they're lucky, they'll get their picture in the wikipedia page on brain damage.

On a slightly lighter note, my 12th place in the ranking apparently makes me the equal of Sheamus, Theory, The Miz, Gunther... or Otis (???), according to some guy, on some site.


----------



## CTv2

It's been at LEAST 5 years but I can FINALLY call myself Forum Champion again!

And as far as the IC strap is concerened that thing is only still around because I allowed it during the IC/World/US unification, it's practically mine by right.

@MrFlash I'll see you at Summerslam and prove you're nothing more than a flash in the pan.


----------



## Hephaesteus

bwahaha I knew that supergluing the ladders and bringing the handcuffs was a good plan

@CTv2 thanks for holding the title for me. See ya soon champ


----------



## MrFlash

CTv2 said:


> It's been at LEAST 5 years but I can FINALLY call myself Forum Champion again!
> 
> And as far as the IC strap is concerened that thing is only still around because I allowed it during the IC/World/US unification, it's practically mine by right.
> 
> @MrFlash I'll see you at Summerslam and prove you're nothing more than a flash in the pan.


@CTv2 your gone need to use CCTV to see how I steal that belt off you, it will happen as quick as a flash you won't know what happened to you before it too late. See you soon dude.


----------



## CTv2

Listen up Hepatitis or whatever the hell your name is, you want to cash in your MITB contract, go right ahead I could use the extra toilet paper.

And as for you @MrFlash, The only thing that's going to be as quick as a flash is your time in the main event.

Roll on Summerslam.


----------

